# [DUP] Keylogger

## hubschrauberpilot_murdock

Hallo Community!

Kennt ihr einen Keylogger, der auch unter KDE funktioniert? Ich habe schon lkl (http://sourceforge.net/projects/lkl/) probiert, der will bei mir nicht,

----------

## hubschrauberpilot_murdock

Keiner?

----------

## Raistlin

```
(if (and (evil keylogger) (good Raistlin)) (do not_respond) (do respond))
```

----------

## pablo_supertux

Hey du A-Team Fan, ich denke, da wird dir keiner helfen (wollen). Wir sind nämlich alle anständige Menschen.

----------

## hubschrauberpilot_murdock

Ah, danke, gut zu wissen, daß anständige Menschen niemandem helfen.

----------

## zielscheibe

Ein "keylogger linux" in der von dir bevorzugten Internetsuchmaschine könnte folgende vielversprechende Hits anzeigen:

http://sourceforge.net/projects/lkl/

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=2&url=http%3A//www.phrack.org/show.php%3Fp%3D59%26a%3D14&ei=EOf9QsHHCrSmiALFq9FI

http://www.keyghost.com/kgpro.htm

War das jetzt so schwierig  :Question: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *hubschrauberpilot_murdock wrote:*   

> Keiner?

 

Naja, vielleicht haben wir halt besseres zu tun als für dich auf den suche Knopf dieses Forums zu klicken und für dich zu suchen  :Razz:  .

Denn wenn du das getan hättest, wären dir sicherlich folgende Threads aufgefallen:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-363276-highlight-tastatur.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-337039-highlight-keylogger.html

@Admins

Meiner Meinung nach ist dieser Thread ein DUP von https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-363276-highlight-tastatur.html

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## hubschrauberpilot_murdock

 *zielscheibe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://sourceforge.net/projects/lkl/
> 
> 

 

Siehe oben.

 *zielscheibe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=2&url=http%3A//www.phrack.org/show.php%3Fp%3D59%26a%3D14&ei=EOf9QsHHCrSmiALFq9FI
> 
> 

 

Das schaue ich mir mal an, danke - nach meiner Google-Suche hatte ich diesen Treffer auch, allerdings dachte ich zunächst, daß es sich nur um eine Anleitung handelt, bis ich eben den angehängten Source-Code entdeckt habe.

 *zielscheibe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.keyghost.com/kgpro.htm
> 
> 

 

Ich suche eine Software-Lösung.

Und an diejenigen, die denken, daß ich sonstwelche bösen Aktivitäten damit plane: Ihr haltet doch auch sicher ethereal zum Beispiel für böse, hmm? Jedes Tool ist nur so böse wie der Anwender, der es ge- oder auch mißbraucht.  :Exclamation: 

----------

## hubschrauberpilot_murdock

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Naja, vielleicht haben wir halt besseres zu tun als für dich auf den suche Knopf dieses Forums zu klicken und für dich zu suchen  .
> 
> Denn wenn du das getan hättest, wären dir sicherlich folgende Threads aufgefallen:
> ...

 

Danke, Du hast recht.

----------

## amne

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Admins
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach ist dieser Thread ein DUP von https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-363276-highlight-tastatur.html
> ...

 

Murdocks Meinung nach auch, also markiere ich diesen hier als DUP. Alles weitere bitte dort.

----------

